# Your Favorite Atty for your REO



## PeterHarris (12/1/15)

So i thought it would be cool to have a poll to indicate what are the most popular RDA's for the Reo's
some of you have them all, but we want to know which are your favorite.

edit:
added "Darang" to the poll. I will add them as you suggest them to me


----------



## Andre (12/1/15)

Ah, great poll, thanks. If I had to list them:

Nuppin
Odin
Cyclops
RM2
Darang
Atomic


----------



## Alex (12/1/15)

Andre said:


> Ah, great poll, thanks. If I had to list them:
> 
> Nuppin
> Odin
> ...




I agree with 1 and 2, but for me the atomic would be 3


via iphone


----------



## jtgrey (12/1/15)

Odin hands down and magma at nr 2 then cyclops at 3.


----------



## Paulie (12/1/15)

Its tuff between the Odin and Nuppin i dont know which i would choose im going to give it to the Odin based on the fact it makes bigger clouds and you can get a few more toots outa it 

But i do love the Nuppin also


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/1/15)

@Andre and @paulph201 is see the chalice didn't make the top 3 or 5


----------



## ConradS (12/1/15)

I had to vote Atomic, I only have that and the RM2. Been thinking about a Odin for a while.


----------



## Alex (12/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> Its tuff between the Odin and Nuppin i dont know which i would choose im going to give it to the Odin based on the fact it makes bigger clouds and you can get a few more toots outa it
> 
> But i do love the Nuppin also



Between the two, I find myself picking up the Nuppin about 80% of the time. 


via iphone


----------



## Paulie (12/1/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> @Andre and @paulph201 is see the chalice didn't make the top 3 or 5



Ive had a few issues with mine including some cross threading so no im not going there lol

Flavour good on the Chalice but its only for mouth to lung and i dont vape like that anymore so thats also a factor.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (12/1/15)

My votes went for atomic and RM2 because those were the only bf ones I had with my old REO. 

But definitely going to try the rest on my next one which I'm hoping to get soon.


----------



## Andre (12/1/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> @Andre and @paulph201 is see the chalice didn't make the top 3 or 5


Nope, do not have one. @Rob Fisher has the other one.


----------



## Andre (12/1/15)

Riddle said:


> My votes went for atomic and RM2 because those were the only bf ones I had with my old REO.
> 
> But definitely going to try the rest on my next one which I'm hoping to get soon.


Looking forward to welcome you back....even if you win at Chopper.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/1/15)

cyclops hands down ...


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/1/15)

Andre said:


> Nope, do not have one. @Rob Fisher has the other one.


Ah thanks for some reason I thought you had the v.1


----------



## LandyMan (12/1/15)

I will let you guys know tomorrow after I've received my Odin


----------



## Keyaam (12/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> I will let you guys know tomorrow after I've received my Odin


me too


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/15)

1. Cyclone
2. Cyclone
3. Cyclone
4. Cyclone
5. RM2
6. Nuppin
7. Chalice

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jos (12/1/15)

Gonna hazard a guess and say that you smaak the Cyclone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/1/15)

1. Odin
2. Atomic
3. Cyclone
4. RM2
5. Not sure. Lol

I badly want a nuppin tho


----------



## Dr Evil (12/1/15)

I only have the atomic and rm2

1. RM2 - if i want pure flavour 
2. Atomic - if i want a bit more cloud coverage

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## huffnpuff (12/1/15)

1. Nuppin
2. Cyclone and Cyclops
3. The rest, tried them that's all they'll be...the rest.

Soz for Odin/22mm-crowd, the only overhang I tolerate is my boep.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/15)

huffnpuff said:


> 1. Nuppin
> 2. Cyclone and Cyclops
> 3. The rest, tried them that's all they'll be...the rest.
> 
> Soz for Odin/22mm-crowd, the only overhang I tolerate is my boep.



@huffnpuff do you have single or dual coils in your Nuppin?


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## huffnpuff (12/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> @huffnpuff do you have single or dual coils in your Nuppin?



Just finished my first week with it as my 24/7 ADV on my std go-to build, a single +-0.6/7 Ohm 6-turn 26 gauge 1.8mm microcoil with a short Stingray driptip. I like my tobacco's, so I pretty much use this same warm coil on all my builds as a starting point. Loving it as is, so I'll eventually only get to dual coils on the next build in a week or two (Why spoil a good thing?). Starting to regret only buying one Nuppin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Just finished my first week with it as my 24/7 ADV on my std go-to build, a single +-0.6/7 Ohm 6-turn 26 gauge 1.8mm microcoil. I like my tobacco's, so I pretty much use this same warm coil on all my builds as a starting point. Loving it as is, so I'll eventually only get to dual coils on the next build in a week or two (Why spoil a good thing?). Starting to regret only buying one Nuppin



It looks like Peter is going to do a second run and this time he will be offering some made with Naval Brass as well... they will be more expensive but the chaps on ECF are going bananas over the Nuppin and when one comes up in the classifieds it lasts about a minute or two.

I will keep an eye on the thread!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/1/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Just finished my first week with it as my 24/7 ADV on my std go-to build, a single +-0.6/7 Ohm 6-turn 26 gauge 1.8mm microcoil with a short Stingray driptip. I like my tobacco's, so I pretty much use this same warm coil on all my builds as a starting point. Loving it as is, so I'll eventually only get to dual coils on the next build in a week or two (Why spoil a good thing?). Starting to regret only buying one Nuppin


Same ohms here and loving it. Waiting for my second Nuppin for duals.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/1/15)

Lovely thread @PeterHarris 

I have only tried two atties on my Reos. 
RM2 and the Cyclops

Cyclops I didnt like, but to be fair I didnt give it enough of a chance

RM2 does very well for me. I am a mouth to lung vaper and the RM2 has made me extremely happy for many months. 

My lung hitting friends are trying to convert me. So I got the Odin clone, but it wouldnt fit on my LP Reo. Something wrong with my threads. I will be trying another Odin hopefully soon and i hope that will fit. 

Sorry I cant really compare atties well but i really like the Rm2 and think it is a great mouth to lung solution for those who like tighter draws

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/1/15)

Have to agree with @Silver, the RM2 is still the best for me as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan (13/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> I will let you guys know tomorrow after I've received my Odin


Bleh. No Odin testing for me tonight


----------

